# Nominations Contractor Of The Quarter (2nd Quarter 2015)



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are opening nominations for our Contractor Of The Quarter (2nd Quarter 2015) today so let's get this started!

Nominations will be accepted until *May 4, 2015* after which we will total up the top 5 member nominations for a final vote. 

The Contractor of the Quarter will receive the following: http://www.contractortalk.com/contractor-of-the-month/index.php


*$1000 eGift Card* and ContractorTalk swag*
*Featured in our Newsletter*
*A custom badge in the community*
*Listed on our Contractor of the Quarter page​*

_*If you prefer, we can send $1,000 to your PayPal account._

The best thing about this community is the wisdom, experience, and support shared. Without this professional camaraderie and mentorship there would be no purpose to ContractorTalk. The Contractor of the Quarter program gives you the opportunity to say, “Thank You!” to your fellow members of ContractorTalk who have helped you make the most out of your profession.

*With that said, who is the first ContractorTalk member that comes to mind whom you respect, appreciate, and who exemplifies professional prowess? That’s who you should nominate.*

*To Qualify:*
- Nominees must have a minimum of 250 posts in the community.
- Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination so you may want to start working on your stories now just in case! 

*See Examples of Featured Contractor Biographies Here:*
- http://www.contractortalk.com/members/contractortalk-104355/activity/blogs

*Additional Notes: *
- You can only win Contractor of the Quarter one time per year.
- Each member can only nominate *ONE* member per voting cycle.
- We, the ContractorTalk Staff, reserve the right to screen all nominees.
- As members of the community, moderators are also eligible for nomination.

Let the nominations begin! :thumbup:

*Added Note:* Please provide the exact username of the member you choose to nominate. If you have the link to their profile that will help me as well.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rs electric

ohio home doctor


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm gonna nominate Charimon.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

In honor of his reemergence......

Angus.

(second on Charimon)


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd like to see hdavis in it again.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

blacktop


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whoa...Angus is back?:blink:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Blacktop


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> In honor of his reemergence......
> 
> Angus.
> 
> (second on Charimon)


not until he does his 250..goin by how he used to post should take about 12 min..


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll second Charimon. He puts an amazing amount of info out there in a really useful way. Anyone that organized has to be a top shelf contractor.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Ethan B


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> Ethan B


Thanks, but I'll pass this time around. I was in the running last time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

How about that Bob guy......SFO


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TxElectrician said:


> How about that Bob guy......SFO


I would have nominated him, but I have too much respect for him. I'm trying to come up with someone I have less respect for that isn't already nominated.:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> blacktop





Walraven said:


> Blacktop


Thanks guys! :thumbsup: But I decline .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Thanks guys! :thumbsup: But I decline .


Come on, BT, I'm not sure that's even allowed.:sad:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Thanks guys!  But I decline .


Nooo!

Cricket! Make him say yes!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Thanks guys! :thumbsup: But I decline .


There are names for girls like you. :shifty:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

So, he cleans out his truck and suddenly he is too good for us?


----------

